# Control Pad not working with 'The Godfather'



## HookeyStreet (Mar 25, 2006)

For some reason I cant calibrate my pad (JoyTech Neo S with the latest drivers) to work with 'The Godfather' the game  
I tick the box that says 'use pad' and my pad shows up in the active pads menu but the 'calibrate' button does nothing when I press it  

My pad works fine with all of my other games so why doesnt it work with this one


----------



## machtrial (Apr 1, 2006)

*same here*

Exact same issue here. I've tried a Logitech wingman rumblepad controller and a Logitech wingman cordless, but give same results: whenever I check the box for use gamepad, the calibrate button appears to be selected but I cannot click it. The game does recognize the controler too. The box on the right which shows the mapping has key and mouse button mappings but nohing for gamepad.

Anyone got logitech gamepad to work? I did some google searches and it seems some people have problem with this in the past on EA games.


----------



## nightelf84 (Apr 1, 2006)

are there any patches out that solves this?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 1, 2006)

machtrial said:
			
		

> Exact same issue here. I've tried a Logitech wingman rumblepad controller and a Logitech wingman cordless, but give same results: whenever I check the box for use gamepad, the calibrate button appears to be selected but I cannot click it. The game does recognize the controler too. The box on the right which shows the mapping has key and mouse button mappings but nohing for gamepad.
> 
> Anyone got logitech gamepad to work? I did some google searches and it seems some people have problem with this in the past on EA games.



My m8s Logitech rumble pad works perfectly with it, checkout my other post:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=10235


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 1, 2006)

nightelf84 said:
			
		

> are there any patches out that solves this?



Nope and EA told me there isnt going to be any


----------



## Nescar (Apr 5, 2006)

*logitech wingman joystick fix*

Hi after doing some searches i found out that gaming profiles will run games without gamepad support and  most companies bring out their own profile managers but did not work out with logitech's. So i guess there are other companies that make this software whether freeware or retail and one profile manager that works for me is pinnacle game profiler check it out here http://www.pinnaclegameprofiler.com/


----------



## Knitewulfe (Jun 3, 2006)

Cool I can get a product for $20 to make my $50 game work properly... EA sux and will never see any of my money again.


----------



## ri7a (Oct 12, 2007)

Nescar said:


> Hi after doing some searches i found out that gaming profiles will run games without gamepad support and  most companies bring out their own profile managers but did not work out with logitech's. So i guess there are other companies that make this software whether freeware or retail and one profile manager that works for me is pinnacle game profiler check it out here http://www.pinnaclegameprofiler.com/



I downloaded pinnacle but can u send me the layout of the configuration of the game pad cuz i cant configure them to work right i would be very thankfull


----------



## spud107 (Oct 12, 2007)

theres a program called xpadder that might help, it lets you control mouse and keyboard with joypad, useful for games that dont support a joypad, 
http://majorgeeks.com/Xpadder_d5282.html


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 12, 2007)

lol, this threads still going   I made it ages ago


----------



## spud107 (Oct 12, 2007)

never seen the date,


----------

